# I'm looking for a scanning package with news...



## AngusM (28 January 2008)

Hey all,

Ive read bucketloads over the last couple of days and would like to dip my toe in the water and start to look at some of the analysis type packages out there.

Ive downloaded various free versions as well as trials for the more expensive ones, but havent yet found anything I like.

The closest is the old Quicken Shareanalyser / Hubb package that I used many seasons ago.

What I am looking for is something simple, but where underneath each chart it shows the latest company news.

Id ideally like a system where I can look for volume increases outside of a normal trading range with a positive price movement and where there has been no news announcement. Basically looking for insider trading patterns. If I could tie in director purchases that would be kind of cool.

Anyone know anything that might be worth looking at ? or are there big holes with the above strategy ? Its the old buy on rumour sell on fact strategy...


----------

